# [CLOSED] Visit Utopia 🐟🐟



## michealsmells (Mar 26, 2020)

* HELLO EVERYONE !! *

*My discord is also in my signature if you find it easier to DM me through there.

I've decided to open up my island quite often for people to come visit, so I'm making this thread a little bit more professional. There's going to be more offered now than just Coelacanth catching, though that'll be the main reason why I open up my island. Everything will be under spoilers to eliminate clutter, but I urge you to read through all of what I've written down before you reply.

My town will be open to all through Dodo Code, though I will only send the code if you PM me with your island name and villager name. There's been an exceptional amount of guests coming in or people who don't post that they're coming when they do, and to iron things out and make sure that everyone is genuine, I'll be only sending the code through PM from now on. So sorry for the inconvenience!
When doing turnip sales, I will let people in one at a time. When simply opening up my island for folks to come play, I'll be accepting the max at a time. Please don't enter and leave often, I want to keep this streamlined!!



Spoiler: Rules



 Only pick up shells/fruit/weeds/flowers if you've been given permission
 Please don't send Best Friends requests first
 Tell me if you're donating anything to my box
 Ask first when purchasing from Nook's Cranny (specifically one-purchase items)
 Don't beg for tools/bait. Although I offer them, they take a lot of time/materials to make.





Spoiler: Major Rules



 Harassing other players through foul language/scaring away fish and insects/shoving and generally being annoying, especially when asked to stop is all strictly off limits
 Do not break several rules without good cause
 Taking from the Donations Box is prohibited unless you're editing your own donation
 No hacking/exploits or items received from exploits (like item or bell duplication)
 Quickly drop items if you're cataloging, don't steal



I'll be offering a variety of things when you come to my town! Pay close mind to the list below to see what my town has to offer on any given day. Be mindful that I will only update the list on days I'm opening my town, so information will be outdated if my island is closed to the public. Turnip Prices are also always subject to change, but I will try to update them quickly.



Spoiler:  Utopia's Information 



Resident Representative - Micheal

Time Travel? - None 
Timezone - PST
Hemisphere - Northern

Native Fruit - Oranges 
Native Flowers - Pansies

Weather - Rainy

Nook's Cranny - Yes ✔
Able Sisters - Yep! ✔
Saharah - No 
Daisy Mae - No 
Celeste - No 
Redd - No 

Turnips Selling for - xxx
Timmy buying turnips for - 66 Bells



When visiting my island, I'll be offering upgraded tools and bait for free. Both are very resource heavy, and the bait is very time consuming to make, so it'll be in very limited supply. Please don't ask for bait, I will give it at my own leisure.

Because I offer so much for free but people still like to to give, I've opened a donations box in front of my airport. If you would like to support me, please drop any donations you wish into the box! I love *instruments and music* the most, but anything from materials to furniture to clothing to bells to flowers and everything in-between would be greatly appreciated. Please consider donating, it'll help me open up my island more and make my island nicer by the day!
*I'm really looking for stone/western-style stones !!
*Donations are NOT mandatory, and it's completely alright if you choose not to!!*

​


----------



## intestines (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 26, 2020)

Opening my island up! I went ahead and opened it with Dodo Code(tm) and made it open for everyone!!

Code is *94TVR*

Though I don't mind more friends 

Same rules still stand! Please don't take anything unless you ask first and I say its alright. Otherwise get fishing!! I'll periodically drop some fish bait around folks.

(Not required, but I'd love if ya posted here your villager name so I at least know where you're all coming from)


----------



## intestines (Mar 26, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Opening my island up! I went ahead and opened it with Dodo Code(tm) and made it open for everyone!!
> 
> Code is *94TVR*
> 
> ...



I'll be sure to come soon after visiting someone elses island. My IGN is Juliet


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 27, 2020)

I've closed my gates for the night, but do keep on the lookout for when I open them back up again!! This was really fun today, having folks come into my town and just hang out! We had great luck with Coelacanths and we had horrendous luck but in the end it was really fun!! Thanks everyone for showing up!


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 28, 2020)

Opening my gates right now!

Dodo Code is *MT4YV*

Everyone is welcome, just please reply to this thread first that you're coming, and preferably like my post!!


----------



## ryan88 (Mar 28, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Opening my gates right now!
> 
> Dodo Code is *MT4YV*
> 
> Everyone is welcome, just please reply to this thread first that you're coming, and preferably like my post!!



Hey, im coming!
edit: actually give me a minute, my switch died. coming in a few from cakeland


----------



## lusheta (Mar 28, 2020)

I would like to Come too


----------



## Bunnybea (Mar 28, 2020)

I would like to come fish. I'm bunny from star Isle


----------



## jakeypride (Mar 28, 2020)

Coming! Very excited!


----------



## marcko0412 (Mar 28, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Opening my gates right now!
> 
> Dodo Code is *MT4YV*
> 
> Everyone is welcome, just please reply to this thread first that you're coming, and preferably like my post!!


Would love to come visit if you’re still open. Mine’s Ken from Linden. Thanks!


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 28, 2020)

Closing my island up for the night!! Thanks so much for coming around, folks!!


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 3, 2020)

*CURRENTLY ONLY OPEN FOR TURNIP-BUYING*
Timmy and Tommy are buying turnips for* 543 bells*! I'll be letting in people one-at-a-time to my island to come sell their turnips. Tips and donations are appreciated, but not necessary! I'm primarily looking for bells at the moment. Reply to this thread or DM me and I will DM the Dodo Code to you. Please be quick and go straight to the shop when you show up, I want to let people in and out as quickly as possible!

I've updated the original post with this info and am replying to bump up this thread!! Please DM or reply if y'all wanna visit!!


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 3, 2020)

Could I please visit?  I'm Sasha from Gethsemane!


----------



## Shimmeri (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey I'd love to drop by!


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 3, 2020)

beescrossing said:


> Could I please visit?  I'm Sasha from Gethsemane!



You're third on the queue! I'll PM ya with the Dodo Code when its your turn!


Shimmeri said:


> Hey I'd love to drop by!



Fourth in the queue! I'll PM ya when its your turn!


----------



## fanism (Apr 3, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> *CURRENTLY ONLY OPEN FOR TURNIP-BUYING*
> Timmy and Tommy are buying turnips for* 543 bells*! I'll be letting in people one-at-a-time to my island to come sell their turnips. Tips and donations are appreciated, but not necessary! I'm primarily looking for bells at the moment. Reply to this thread or DM me and I will DM the Dodo Code to you. Please be quick and go straight to the shop when you show up, I want to let people in and out as quickly as possible!
> 
> I've updated the original post with this info and am replying to bump up this thread!! Please DM or reply if y'all wanna visit!!



Are you still open?  I have got some to sell. Will tip.  thanks


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm gonna be opening my gates for about an hour or two! I won't be super active in town, but folks are able to do whatever they like.

Please PM me through Bell Tree or DM me on discord, my discord is in my signature, for me to get you the dodo code!


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 29, 2020)

Opening my town for coelacanth catching and general hangout! Its a thunderstorm tonight!! The shops are still open, though Able's will only be open for another half an hour.
Everyone who comes will get a free 10 bait, but don't ask for any more, bait is a pain to make. Do ask, though, if you need a fishing rod! DM me here, or on Discord which is in my signature, and I'll send ya the Dodo code!


----------

